# Broken Ankle Recovery Question



## jhemp (Jul 26, 2006)

I broke my ankle during a ride on August 27, had surgery and the doc used two 2.5/3 inch screws. On October 26, he removed the screws (outpatient and it hurt like heck) and suggested that I'd be able to walk out of his office. I tried but it was WAY too painful. Well, now it's Saturday Oct. 30, I still can't bear 100% weight and it continues to swell. I used the recumbent bike at the gym for the last three days (I've never been so happy to use a stationary bike in my life) and it feels as though there are some improvements. When will I walk again?


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I was Non-weight-bearing on my ankle when I broke it on January 2nd for 11 weeks.......after that it was weight bearing as tolerated.....it has been nearly a year and my ankle still swells up from time to time.

At 16 weeks I was released back to everyday life.....work and play. I was back riding my bike before I was full weight bearing.

Make sure to work on your range of motion.

I had 2 plates and 14 screws put in....but mine are not being removed.

Sometimes you gotta work through the pain......it will get better.

8 Weeks is not very long......for me at 8 weeks, I was still in a cast. You break must not have been too bad......they all suck.

Great resource here: http://www.mybrokenleg.com/


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

the bike is what is going to save your ankle so keep it up. If i get lazy my ankle gets tight again. I still have pain 18 months later after having screws out at 6 months post-op and a orthoscopic tune-up at 12 months after injury. Doctor showed me my x-rays and pointed out "arthritic changes" so I just hope it does not get to much worse as i am 45 and would still like to be mobile for at least another 30 years. Good luck


----------



## jhemp (Jul 26, 2006)

LDH said:


> the bike is what is going to save your ankle so keep it up.


YES! I've already learned that the best therapy so far is biking (somewhat ironic)....a little further and harder every day. I see my doc tomorrow (Nov. 4) and I think I'm about 80%. I can move around with one crutch and even take a few steps without them...working through the pain. Just to clarify my surgery was to address a Bimalleolar fracture....Now my understanding is that my fractured ankle bone wasn't so much the problem.....dislocating my foot from my lower leg was the real problem and is the reason for all the recovery pain.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

jhemp said:


> YES! I've already learned that the best therapy so far is biking (somewhat ironic)....a little further and harder every day. I see my doc tomorrow (Nov. 4) and I think I'm about 80%. I can move around with one crutch and even take a few steps without them...working through the pain. Just to clarify my surgery was to address a Bimalleolar fracture....Now my understanding is that my fractured ankle bone wasn't so much the problem.....dislocating my foot from my lower leg was the real problem and is the reason for all the recovery pain.


I too dislocated my foot back about 3/4-1" when I broke my tib/fib. Once the OS put it bak on place, that pain was pretty much gone. Been 10 months since surgery and it gets achy every once in a while....usually after a very long ride(25 miles+) or if there is a bunch of HAB.


----------



## LDH (May 27, 2007)

I think most of my pain and problems are related to the surgery that was needed get the foot back on straight. I had a clean break of the fibula but my foot was straight but about 1/4"-3/8" to the inside of where it should have been even after initial casting.Note to self "do not stick leg out at speed in attempt to land on feet while crashing".


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Here is mine:


----------



## jhemp (Jul 26, 2006)

Freakin' ouch. That x-ray was kind of like mine, maybe not as displaced. I forgot that I fractured my fibula too....There wasn't much discussion about the fractured fibula, though. I'll see my doc in a few hours to get my stitches removed following the old outpatient screw-removal procedure from last week. Tomorrow (friday) will be 10 weeks since the accident.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I broke mine on Jan. 2nd....surgery on Jan. 14th....wasn't cleared to return to work until mid May.


----------



## veganbiker (Dec 26, 2009)

I broke my left ankle on Oct. 2 with surgery on Oct. 7 to put one screw on the inside part and 9 screws and a plate on the outer part. I have two more weeks of a hard cast and will then probably have a walking boot. I've been riding on the trainer every other day for about 25 minutes of actual pedaling with only my right leg. I'm not sure when was the last time I spent so much time on the trainer. I will be so happy to pedal with both feet again.
(I tried to upload the x-ray but can't get it to work.)


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

Mine...

Just happened on 26-Mar. I head back to the Dr on 26-Apr. Hoping to get a removable cast, but doubt i'll be weight bearing until mid May. My cleat didn't release from my pedal. I'll be getting flats now thank you very much.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

ofrogg said:


> Mine...
> 
> Just happened on 26-Mar. I head back to the Dr on 26-Apr. Hoping to get a removable cast, but doubt i'll be weight bearing until mid May. My cleat didn't release from my pedal.* I'll be getting flats now thank you very much*.


I wouldn't rule out clipless pedals.....I went back to clipping in as soon as I was able to put my Sidi's back on.


----------



## jhemp (Jul 26, 2006)

I finally started riding again during early March after my break on August 27 of last year. I wouldn't rule out clipless either....In fact, I was running flats and wearing 5.10's when I shattered my junk. Ancestry.com is fun for a while......


----------



## veganbiker (Dec 26, 2009)

My break occurred, I think, because I was already unclipped and expecting to stop thinking the girl in front of me was going to crash.

I broke it Oct. 2 and got the weight bearing cast a week before Thanksgiving. Got the okay to get back on the bike oustide in middle of December and have been riding since then. It's stiff at the start of a run but has been good for riding.


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

veganbiker said:


> My break occurred, I think, because I was already unclipped and expecting to stop thinking the girl in front of me was going to crash.
> 
> I broke it Oct. 2 and got the weight bearing cast a week before Thanksgiving. Got the okay to get back on the bike oustide in middle of December and have been riding since then. It's stiff at the start of a run but has been good for riding.


This is good to hear. I am sick and tired of hearing shitty stories about itching, pain, swelling, etc... from folks at work and the like. Just wanna be HEALED!


----------



## veganbiker (Dec 26, 2009)

I do still have swelling. My first real race since it happened was yesterday. You can definitely tell I have not raced since early October. My ankle held up better than the rest of me. = )


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

ofrogg said:


> This is good to hear. I am sick and tired of hearing shitty stories about itching, pain, swelling, etc... from folks at work and the like. Just wanna be HEALED!


Everybody heals differently (as all breaks are different). I broke my leg pretty severely in 2007, and while I have like 99% ROM now (and have for a while) I still get occasional tinges of pain, some itching and my ankle will likely be swollen for the rest of my life. The only downside to the swollen ankle thing is that it stretches out my socks in an undesirable manner over time. Other than that, it's no biggie.


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

nachomc said:


> Everybody heals differently (as all breaks are different). I broke my leg pretty severely in 2007, and while I have like 99% ROM now (and have for a while) I still get occasional tinges of pain, some itching and my ankle will likely be swollen for the rest of my life. The only downside to the swollen ankle thing is that it stretches out my socks in an undesirable manner over time. Other than that, it's no biggie.


Thanks a million for this seemingly obvious, but very appropriate tidbit. I go in for my one month follow up tomorrow... crossing fingers for something good!!


----------



## ofrogg (Nov 29, 2005)

Well, this past weekend was week 10. I've been completely out of the cast/boot for about 2 weeks. Some road rides, and a REALLY chill little trail section sunday, preceeded by some trail work on Saturday. Ankle's healing up fairly well... just PT and time now!

Week 8 x-ray:

8 week straight by Owen Richard, on Flickr


----------

